# Puppy shampoo vs dog shampoo



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I initially bought Burt's Bees puppy shampoo for Archie because it's tear-free and I wasn't fully confident in my ability to keep it from getting in his eyes at the time (first bath after several years without a permanent dog). Would there be any issues with continuing to use it? I'm not quite sure what the difference is except that it seems a little gentler than the adult dog shampoo.

I think he still has his puppy coat anyway - he's only about a year old, and his coat is very soft and wispy. Anybody have opinions about puppy shampoos?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't see a problem with using a puppy shampoo on adult dogs, they seem to clean just as well to me. Interested to see what others may think though.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

All shampoos I use in my shop are good for puppies and dogs, the same shampoo. I don't use shampoos according to their age. Go ahead and use it.


----------

